# MTB CYCLETECH Compact Tool



## isartrailsurfer (18. Dezember 2006)

*Das schickste Speedbike am Markt!
Das Tool ist ein echter Eyecatcher und in Deutschland bisher kaum zu sehen.
Dura Ace, FSA Carbon und Disc Brakes und 26" System-Laufräder machen es schnell, wendig, stark und 9,6 kg leicht!
clickt rein: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-CYCLETECH-Co...ryZ88936QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------

